# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - August 2016 Schedule



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

*Host*: Chelmsford Police Department
*Date*: August 29, 30, 31, 2016
*Location*: Chelmsford, MA
*Time*: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
*Cost*: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

Please do not call the Chelmsford Police Department for reservations.


----------

